# fruits of labor



## sagebrush123 (Mar 11, 2011)

I have had success with a Nissan Frontier pickup truck. I own a 2002 and it has been a real gem and very little repairs. I do the necessary oil changes, plugs etc thru a mechanic.

I like not having to make a car payment. But also find that I may have more motivation when I have commitments.

Work for me is VERY steady with occasional luls at normal times like inclement weather, holiday, late delivery issues, etc. The projections of the next few years look very stable with what is on the menu/forecast NOW. as a matter of fact if I was not terrified and freaked out with the stress and anxiety of having employees--- now would be the time AGAIN to act on expansion. everyone here that has employees, my hat is off to you.

Would I be wise and take the Nissan to its grave and save to get a fat downpayment on a new truck?

Bite the bullet and get a new truck?

anyone drive a Ford Ranger? or Toyota? Nissan?

I prefer a small pickup to the full size.. I would never go full size with gas prices and insurance, I am 5'1 so I look goofy in a full size and parking would be more difficult than maneuvering a small truck.

or maybe this is the time to get a dirt bike? and have some fun.

I hate making decisions, especially when it comes to objects.

would love to hear pros/cons and viewpoints...


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Had a Ford Ranger in the 80's when I was still painting and had a small crew. HATED IT.

Your in Cali so you don't need a covered heated vehicle? Otherwise I would strongly suggest a van. 

One piece of advice. As you plan on expanding, do not UNDER buy. Better to have more room than needed than kick yourself in the butt for not having a vehicle that can deal with the growth. And I do agree about gas usage etc. Perhaps a diesel ?


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

A friend of mine uses a ranger with a v8 in it, he swears by them, he is a vinyl guy and tows a big trailer with them that is why he needs the v8.

I am a van guy and downsized to a v6.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Workaholic said:


> I am a van guy and downsized to a v6.


Had two E-250s with the straight six and it was a bulletproof engine. This last time I found out it is no longer made and had to go with the small-block 8.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

What would happen if your truck broke down? Being debt free is great, can you put away a truck payment for 12 months or so? Then get a truck and keep the money in a Money Market Account and still make payments?
Not sure how your company is structured, but it can also be a great deduction.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Van all day. I have a truck as well that we still work from. I really want a trailer next, the van needs constant attention or it gets junked so fast. I often have more than just paint tools with me.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

RCP said:


> and keep the money in a Money Market Account and still make payments



Unfortunately. the economy is so freaking bad that even high yield CD's earn less than inflation. When I first opened a MM account (1989) it earned 7%. Now I think they are around .5% (please notice the decimal point in both rates). With inflation at about 3%, it's a losing proposition to hoard the money in a low interest bearing account when investing in the business can help increase productivity and profits.


----------



## sagebrush123 (Mar 11, 2011)

ok....this is what I am looking for...

people grounded in reality and finance and advice.

I am no longer living in California. I have moved back to my home state of West Virginia, after leaving after high school in 1988/89.


I have some chores to do this morning and will get back before to long and mull over the input.


----------



## Contractor Jeff (Apr 8, 2011)

sagebrush123 said:


> ok....this is what i am looking for...
> 
> People grounded in reality and finance and advice.


here ya go. Remember when he used big headphones with mic attachment?


----------



## sagebrush123 (Mar 11, 2011)

who is clark howard? I have listened to suz ormond.

I like and need simple statements like what is being offered....I set small goals and keep making steps to bigger progresss,,,,,if I get too much info I shut it all off and drink a dark beer..:nonot really)

I think putting the money aside for a year making a payment is a great idea and I like that challenge. If my truck broke down now, I would fix it with any money I have in saving. It gets regular maintenance, and I am do for all new belts, and that won't be so much....I work about 1mile from my house, if you can believe that,....I am so lucky for not having to drive anywhere but to the paint store....and most everything I do is in two newer developments.

sad notification on the location of the decimal points.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

The point of the MM account was to have a years payments socked away, just as easily could do a savings account I guess. Just make sure to keep adding to it and not touch the reserve.


----------



## ltd (Nov 18, 2010)

sage imho get a van . if your doing any kind of residential repaints you got to have a van.im a lone wolf and my astro is perfect .when it goes to the bone yard i dont know what ill do they stopped making them .im lookin at a 2011 dodge caravan cargo ,in a white or silver .im not ready yet but just thinking.:001_huh:


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

ltd,

Being a solo paperhanger and not a painter with any employees, my Caravan (or "Grocery Getter" as PWG calls it) is a real good vehicle - space wise. As far as gas mileage it's a hog. I've been averaging 18 mpg. It was advertised as 17 - 25 but that should be 15 - 20 in the real world.

another of my major beefs with the specifications is the statement that one can get a sheet of 8 x 4 ply in it. Sure you can, if the front seats are ALL the way forward, you have access to an unobstructed floor, and you load no more that 4 3/4" sheets. Chrysler has lied on so many items.

Granted, I am REAL comfortable while driving and it was the cheapest of the class. But I hate being lied to. 

If you are a single slinger of slop, a mini van will suit you well, but steer away from Dodge. The Odyssey is a better vehicle, better gas mileage, and better interior space. Yes I know that you won't get a stripped down "cargo" mini-van from Honda, but from what I have seen, it's worth the extra $$$.

And if you have employees or plan to in the near future, buy yourself a "real" work van. A "grocery getter" just will not handle the demands of a painting contractor.


----------



## ltd (Nov 18, 2010)

hey for any you lone wolfs a mini vans fine just stay away from the wood grain side panels and lose the baby on board sticker:001_huh:


----------



## sagebrush123 (Mar 11, 2011)

never, could I drive a van. that is me. I had a '72 volkwagen bus for many years, but noway am I van owner. I don't ridicule those that do.

I still appreciate feedback whether I shoot it down or not.


----------



## sagebrush123 (Mar 11, 2011)

since 1990 being a painter, I have owned a bus, and only three pickup trucks...if I ever get "big time" I am gonna drag a trailer like RCP!:thumbsup:


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

sagebrush123 said:


> since 1990 being a painter, I have owned a bus, and only three pickup trucks...if I ever get "big time" I am gonna drag a trailer like RCP!:thumbsup:


LOL! If I ever get "big time", I want a truck like NEPS'!


----------



## Softy (Jul 19, 2009)

Get a mobile home. You can grow indoor weed while not painting and go "big time". I meant motor home.


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

If your truck runs fine, save your money until you have all or most of what you need. You'll never know when an emergency will pop up.


----------



## sagebrush123 (Mar 11, 2011)

your icon is making me paranoid....thanks for the advice though.....not so easy to accomplish at times..


----------

